# Does anyone know where to get a OS X Build?



## James Barnette (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone know where to get a OS X Build or at least a walk thru on getting the OSX version compiled?


----------



## Krazy (May 1, 2014)

No, it is not available for public testing, and will not be distributed until it is ready.


----------



## janggotn (May 12, 2014)

Krazy, is there like any timeframe, you could tell us about? Im really looking forward to the OSX version. Your product is by far the best streaming service, and i know, theres a lot of us, mac users out there, who would love to use OBS!


----------



## dodgepong (May 12, 2014)

An early, very broken, very incomplete build might be available in a few weeks.


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2014)

Not broken -- just incomplete.  I'm going to try to make "work in progress" releases as soon as I put in a few more things.


----------



## Dale-Kurt (May 22, 2014)

Jim, Thank you for developing OBS Studio, I truly appreciate it.

I have tested the early alpha (or work in progress build OBS Mac 0.2.4), it's still early in the development so manage you expectations.


----------



## GadgetzanTV (May 30, 2014)

is it possible to get to alpha/beta tests ? i have 2 macs last macbook white unibody and 2010 macbook pro i was helping in few vj software testing and think i can help if you need testers


----------



## Sapiens (May 30, 2014)

GadgetzanTV said:


> is it possible to get to alpha/beta tests ?


https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/releases


----------



## GadgetzanTV (May 30, 2014)

thank you, but looks like i can do nothing crash instantly after opening it 10.9.3 osx geforce 9600M GT 512MB

edit:
reinstaling maverics didnt help :(


----------

